# Company is "Strike off Listed"



## Dermot (10 Apr 2012)

A Ltd.Company that owes me money has recently been listed as "strike off listed".  What does this mean and why would this have happened?.  I would appreciate some help in understanding the matter fully.


----------



## mandelbrot (10 Apr 2012)

Possibly for non-filing of returns to the CRO. When did they last file an annual return, and what does the CRO say the next annual return date is?


----------



## Dermot (10 Apr 2012)

Thanks for your reply Mandelbrot.  Last AR Date 01/03/2010. Next AR Date 01/03/2011


----------



## mandelbrot (10 Apr 2012)

So they're now over a year late to file their Annual Return - it's been a while since I worked in that area, so the CRO may be more efficient now at enforcement on late-/non-filers.


----------



## bazermc (11 Apr 2012)

CRO are indeed enforcing the rules regarding late filing and using their discretion to strike off late filers.

[broken link removed] 

On the other hand this company may have actually applied for strike off it if had stopped trading etc etc.  This can be checked by looking at the submissions made by the company and if a form H15 was filed recently.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Dermot (11 Apr 2012)

Thanks very much to all who responded for their time and help. Really appreciated


----------



## Bill Struth (16 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> On the other hand this company may have actually applied for strike off it if had stopped trading etc etc. This can be checked by looking at the submissions made by the company and if a form H15 was filed recently.
> 
> [broken link removed]


A company must be up to date with it's Annual Return filing before it can apply to be struck off.


----------



## Byrne84 (18 Apr 2012)

*Strike off*

It usually takes the CRO a year or so before they strike off a company for non filing of accounts. It is never a good sign when this happens as it is usually a sign that this have gone really bad for the company and the directors are not bother filing the accounts. If you are owed money you can apply to have a liquidator appointed.


----------



## kbie (18 Apr 2012)

I am closing down a company as it is no longer required. Returns etc. are all in order. 

When I asked the accountant to to perform the closing down process, she used the term 'Strike off' as the proceedure. She said this has to be notified in a National newspaper.


----------



## RonanC (18 Apr 2012)

kbie said:


> I am closing down a company as it is no longer required. Returns etc. are all in order.
> 
> When I asked the accountant to to perform the closing down process, she used the term 'Strike off' as the proceedure. She said this has to be notified in a National newspaper.


 
Your case would be *"Voluntary Strike Off". *

Which is totally different to *"Involuntary Strike Off".*

bazermc has already provided links to information on both situations


----------

